# flank/ab pains HELP!



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

A lot of mares have sensitivity in these areas, especially when they're in heat. If this behavior started recently, I'd guess that she's coming in to or is in heat. Getting her a supplement for mares (like MareMagic, SmartMare Harmony, or MarePlus) could help her a lot with the discomfort.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Cold11387 said:


> my horse has flank/ab pains only when you touch it ... shes eating normal drinking water going to the bathroom runs around outside... everythings fine except when you touch those spots she kicks out ..... she was just moved to this farm about 5 months ago and hasnt ever been in a field with 6 mares ... her new thing to get her pile of hay is she attacks them backwards i guess you could say she kicks and kicks and kicks at them to get them to move ... could she have just pulled sumthing??


What is she doing, specifically, that is making you think her reaction is one of pain?
Are you saying that she is attacking/kicking at the other horses? If so, and if it is in relation to feed, that is not about pain in the flanks/abs it is about wanting the other horses away from the food she wants.


----------



## Cold11387 (Feb 17, 2012)

i actually just started her on mare magic last week ... could her going into heat be worse since shes around alot more horses now .. it was only her ... my other mare and 2 geldings ... now shes with 5 other mares and like 10 geldings in the field next to hers ... you couldnt ever tell she was in heat before this


----------



## Cold11387 (Feb 17, 2012)

if you even touch those spots she cow kicks and tries to bite you ... ive had her for 7 years and shes never done this

and as for the attacking/kicking for food ... this started about a month ago ... i was just thinking maybes she had pulled sumthing which is why shes hurtin


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, another idea would be a gastric ulcer.

If this behavior lesson in a week or so, I'd chalk it up to her cycle, if not then maybe a stress induced ulcer.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd say either pains/sensitivity due to being in heat, or gastric uclers. If it becomes a real problem, you should call your vet, just in case there's something more serious going on...


----------

